# Home and Garden Show



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I represented a local Home Dealer featuring a Major Manufacture of Manufacterd and Modular housing!!
For those of you that have not looked at the recent improvements to what used to be called Trailers/Mobile Homes/Double wides. Your in for a treat, This Model is a 3 bedroom,1600 sq.ft, all 2x6 construction Manufactured Home.

We dropped off the two halves at the civic center on Tuesday night, assembled (married the two together on wendesday) and Accepted the public to inspect this model at 3PM on Friday afternoon! Process took 3 days from start to finish!!

This show was extreamely popular with all in this 4 state area! We even offered to give it away to a lucky winner , but with over 2000 entrants the winning key was found but the puzzle (second step) was not solved!

The home was well accepted and if only a fraction of the qualified buyers materialize it will be a real success!

Note I appear in none of the photos, just thought you might like to see my weekend activity!

Slide Show (8 Photos)


----------



## OleGrandWizard (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks really nice for modular. I would assume that these would be priced higher than traditional mobile homes, but cheaper than a standard construction home? Priced similar to a Jim Walter type home? Thanks for the pics and story. Perhaps we will see more of these in MS and LA after the storm for quick rebuilds.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your welcome and thanks, I had a lot of fun doing this! The price per square foot (turn key) comes in around $51.00 per foot vs a stick built (lesser quality) due to exposure to wx and etc! of approx $87.00 and up!

Most manufactures are running several floors on their assembly lines today just trying to satisify Fed demands but are being built to a lower spec for Fema!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Yes, modular homes are a big leap forward from what house trailers use to be. I expect if something happens to my home I will probably replace it with something like the one depicted in your pictures. I’m just getting too old to build again.

Sure didn’t take long to get your demonstration home set up. I’ve always wondered how the cost of these type demos could be recouped. 

How may square feet in this one? How long will it be use a demo before it is sold? I suppose it will eventually be sold at a reduced price?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

John,
It took in actuality 4 days but that is a bit misleading as we did not have to dig the footers and tie the rebar nor pour the concrete foundation (because we set it on a parking lot)!! We set, joined the halves,leveled,blocked,matched the sheet-rock (tape & textured the marriage line (both halves) laid the carpet,re roofed the eves, furnished the home and skirted the frame + built the entrance deck and hooked it up to a 200 amp service!!

1600 sq feet in this model, but can go to over 3000 sq ft in three sections!!

We had a great response so far and will leave it here through the weekend Boat show , obviously we want it to be sold this week so we only have to move it once more!!

This is a great value as is, and will sell quickly, it speaks quality and the value is certainly there! See per square foot costs above!

I like projects like this as they sell themselves!! These are all built to individual state and local building codes and Modulars are appraised the same as a comparable stick built home and can be finianced as such!!

Hope I have explained the process well and without riddled syntax !! G/F even said I clean up well and when you hang a necktie on me; who could resist an old Goat like me??:bouncy:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Dean, sounds like a great alternative for people who would have had only traditional trailer options. It looks really solid. How are the joints between the sections constructed? What would have me concerned is all of the non-contiguous joints where problems such as shifting would occur. (especially in areas down south with soil erosion etc) 

Thanks for sharing.
Andy


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I used to be a Factory Rep and Service Tech for Champion/Atlantic Homes. We would go to Bartle Hall in Kansas City every year (right about this time of year). There were manufacturers from all over the country. We set up 3 homes for the show. There were usually about 150 homes set up INSIDE the hall. We would start at 1:00 pm on Monday and would be finished by 6:00 pm on Wednesday (we could only work until 10:00 pm on Monday & Tuesday). Thursday the show was only for dealers, Friday, Saturday and Sunday it was open to the public. At 6:00 pm Sunday we would start tearing the homes down, and had to be done by Midnight so the hall could be cleaned and ready for the next show on Monday. The parts would fly!

The mods made after 1995 are, in a LOT of ways, better than stick built homes. Take a tour of a builder in your area. It will amaze you as to how quickly things are done! Our homes would go frome frame to "Final Finish" in about 4 hours. They would spend about 1-2 days in Final while curtians, touch-up paint, finishing touches, cleaning, etc were done. Appliances were installed as it moved down the line. We would build anywhere from 8-12 "halves" or single wides a day. The industry is trying to shed the "trailer house" image, as MOST of the manufacturers build to a lot higher standards. Every builder has a cheapo model and a high end model. Take a trip out to watch one being set, too! Most of the better companies are "craneing" them on now. They use a big sling and swing it over the hole with a crane. 
What company is your's, Dean?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

A natural concern before the the industry was standardised and required to build to HUD and Modular codes, there is no difference now except the process is better built in many respects than on site housing!(More control, exact and not subject to the elements.)

This market is rapidily expanding, for instance Warren Buffett is investing heavily in the manufacturing end of this trade! and Young families as well as Downsizeing older people are looking at this option!

To answer your shifting soil concern a modular sits on the same foundation as a regular house , it is just lifted onto it by a crane vs stick by stick!

As with everything there are different levels of Homes. I showed you one from the high end of Quality! Everything in that home can be purchased at your local building supply, that is also a major change from the old Mobile days!

If you get a chance check one out!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

There are several modular home builders in my area now. Once viewed as lesser than stick built many are going the modulator route. I have a friend that just purchased a top level two story 4 bedroom, full basement, with all the options modular. It is absolutely fantastic. It came in several pieces with a dormer type roof that was all folded inward for transport and then unfolded upon arrival. Its amazing how they put his together. It is not cheap but they quality is great. 
I see basements/foundations poured and then a few weeks later a house is in move in condition. Simply amazing.
If I ever buy again it would be late model modular.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Good friends of our had a fire in their house and when they rebuilt they put up a modular home. It looks great. they customized it by adding decks in the back and a deck/porch in the front. Inside is as nice as any house around and I know they originally went this way due to price. Now their house is still as tight and straight as any house stick built around the same time (1995). If I had to rebuild I think I would go that direction.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Your comments just prove how the scales are quickly falling from the publics eyes accross this country!! Thanks for the testimonials, I work commission + and old decrepit :bouncy: like me need all the help they can get!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

What brands do you sell, Dean?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *What brands do you sell, Dean? *


I (the collective we) represent 6 manufactures and would perfer to not name them for reasons included in fair trade practices!! Sorry!! I did ask if I could name them and was advised not too!! And I also am abiding by the TF advertising rules!!

I would if I could!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Amazing why Habitat doesn't go to these homes....we still build stick homes mostly but we are seeing more prebuilt truss and walls shipped to jobsites. I have been active for last 8 years with HFH and love the experience. Perhaps there would be less to do and less chance to volunteer, etc.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Found a floor plan for a cash buyer today that was going to suit her needs, called the manufacture rep and gave him the changes she wanted and not surprisingly he told me that they were swamped and have temporarily discountinued doing any custom changes on there floor plans!! Will still try to satisify this buyer as she has some special needs!! 

What's that say to you about the popularity of the existing product?


----------

